# Eye Focus



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Bcoach7 said:


> Curious to know how people focus their eyes. Do you focus on your pin making the target "blurry" or do you focus on the target making your pin "blurry"? Would like to know everyones thoughts!


Lots of older posts on AT regarding eye focus. Personally, I focus on the target/spot that I want to hit and don't care if the pin is blurry. More important in Archery to clearly see what you want to hit....


----------



## Keoke526 (Nov 2, 2021)

Focus on the target. I use electrical tape to dim the pins. Helps to not shoot so late, but takes away from first light as well. Trades off for being old.


----------

